# Myocardial Viability Study



## peeya (Jul 12, 2010)

One of our doctor is doing a myocardial viabilty study. The patient is coming in on tuesday when he will be given 1 dose of thallium & then pictures are going to be taken then after 48 thours which is thursday he will come in again. Pictures are going to be taking than the patient is going to be on the treadmill & then pictires are going to be taken again. The Doctor is doing this test because teh patient has a lot of dead muscles/tissues.

Can some one help me please. How do i code this delayed study or myocardial viability study.


----------

